# Hello to all



## Pebbles & Bam Bam (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello everyone on the Cyprus expat forum. 

We're Chris and Karen and we're planning on moving to Cyprus next year and on our last visit we were given the web address for this forum by an expat living in Pafos. She said that it would be a great starting point for us to get any questions about relocating answered.

We have a lot of reading of past threads to do and I don't doubt we will have plenty of questions in the coming months.

We look forward to soaking up all the advice and information that is on offer and many interesting chats.

Be back with questions soon......

Karen & Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum family It's n ice to know that people like us enough to recommend us to others.

It is certainly a good idea to read as many of the old threads as possible as many questions you are probably asking yourselves will have been answered already.
If you use the forum search engine it will save you having to trawl through hundreds of pages.
Feel free to ask any questions you still have and join in the banter in the Mouflon which is our social area.

Veronica


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome indeed. Put your toes into the water and feel the warmth.

I had a moment's trepidation when I saw you live in Salisbury.

The last time I was there (and that was quite a few years ago) I left under a cloud, following a raging row with the Dean of the Cathedral when I turned down the offer of the headship of the Cathedral School. He could not believe that I would not take a cut in salary to run the school, and he became very unfriendly. Such is life ...

Enjoy the forum, because it is the place to ask and answer questions. If you want to see examples of backbiting and nastiness, you've come to the wrong place. But there are other forums where body armour and a helmet are almost obligatory.


----------



## Marlow Ian Pedros (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome if there ia anything i can do to help Please Ask..


----------



## lucylocket (Oct 5, 2012)

Pebbles & Bam Bam said:


> Hello everyone on the Cyprus expat forum.
> 
> We're Chris and Karen and we're planning on moving to Cyprus next year and on our last visit we were given the web address for this forum by an expat living in Pafos. She said that it would be a great starting point for us to get any questions about relocating answered.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen and Chris
We are doing the same, minefield comes to mind, I have been also using the <snip> website as well, it gives you loads of info on there, coupled with the expat forum we should breeze it,,( heres hoping) when are you going ?? Sandie


----------



## Pebbles & Bam Bam (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you all for your words of welcome, nice to know there's a supportive group of people out there willing to offer advice. I am busy reading through all the threads to glean as much knowledge as possible. 

Sandie - we're looking at moving near Pafos, obviously that will be work dependent. I'm hoping to train as a teacher if possible and Chris is a qualified pilot. Where are you going & how soon? 

Karen


----------



## lucylocket (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Karen 
We are also hoping to be around paphos,. I have a small beauty business here, and hoping to carry this on, hubby is retired, but would like to do something. When are you thinking of going?. We are in the process of deciding who to send our stuff over with, deciding what to get rid of and what to keep!!! I have a lots of what to do lists, most importantly us the dog, that's just as complicated keep in touch Sandie


----------

